# Some of my writing



## Tengu91 (Aug 24, 2018)

Of all the cool things I've done in life, I'm most proud of the fact that I'm a published author. I've been featured in one anthology with NYT best-seller Richard Knaak (https://www.amazon.com/dp/1544942192/) and I also had a short story featured on the podcast "Tales to Terrify." ( http://talestoterrify.com/tales-to-terrify-320-nikolas-t-monastere-jeremy-szal/ ). Neither of the stories pertain to traveling, really, but writing is how I've always dreamt of making a living and I plan on taking all the experiences I've had thus far and incorporating them into a book. I just wanted to share my stuff, and to brag on myself a bit ;-) If you like fantasy or horror, please check out my work! The podcast is free at least, and mine is the first story featured. Plus it's only like 7 minutes long, so it won't take up too much of your time. I hope you all enjoy it! I'm also kicking around the idea of writing my own zine. I won't make any money off it, but I love the craft and I have stories and ideas I want to spread to the world. I hope you enjoy!


----------

